# Seasoning tupperdor with tray question



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the folks south of the border. 

About a month ago I started seasoning tupperdor with spanish cedar trays inside it. I used Boveda 84 and everything went well. After 2 weeks RH was at 84 and I left boveda for extra week. I took boveda pack out and left tupper alone. After 3 days, RH was still sitting at 84 even though there was no boveda in there any more (yes, hygros were calibrated properly using boveda pack before I started seasoning) I was under the impression that RH would start going down once boveda was removed, but that was not happening. Not knowing what to do, I opened up tupper and left it like that for 1/2 a day or so. Closed it again, and after about 6 hours it read around 70% Next day it stayed around 70 as well.

I put cigars in (no empty space) threw 2 boveda 65 packs and left it alone. A week later, RH was still at 70. There were no air leaks, so that wasnt the issue. Wasnt sure what to do so for next week I would randomly open tupper and leave it like that for few hours. RH would go down, but once I would close it, it would creep back up to 70 again. I got annoyed of this, so I decided to start from scratch. I put all cigars into just tupper with boveda without trays temporarily.

As of 3 days ago original tupper with tray was at 84, so this time I took out 84 boveda and put in 2 65s right away. Last 3 days RH has been going down steadily which is great to see, but now this brings me to my question. If I have boveda 65 in there, isnt that taking out humidity from spanish cedar, and doesnt that defeat the whole purpose of seasoning it in the 1st place? Why didnt RH go down the 1st time after I took out boveda and left it alone for 3 days? What am I missing here? I am almost at the point of just saying screw spanish cedar trays, but would like to figure this out. If nothing else I will need to know ins and outs for when I get to setting up coolerdor, which will have trays as well. Easier to figure out what went wrong with small tupper than larger cooler sort of a thing.

Sorry for really long story. Hopefully I didnt lose you


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Personally I think your over analyzing things. I find no need to season a tray for tuppers. Just a light wipe down with dw should do the trick. Throw in bovedas/cigars and call it a day! At least that’s what I’ve always done. The bovedas will do the job but, it can sometimes take awhile to hit your mark. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Wet trays, wet cigars.. The rh will bounce around more than one of my checks..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Personally I think your over analyzing things. I find no need to season a tray for tuppers. Just a light wipe down with dw should do the trick. Throw in bovedas/cigars and call it a day! At least that's what I've always done. The bovedas will do the job but, it can sometimes take awhile to hit your mark.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also would depend on thickness of the cedar tray, for example one that I make will definitely need seasoned as it's about a 1/2" thick of solid Spanish Cedar that will suck up a fair amount of moisture.

One that is not as thick say cedar sheets you could easily use you approach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Also would depend on thickness of the cedar tray, for example one that I make will definitely need seasoned as it's about a 1/2" thick of solid Spanish Cedar that will suck up a fair amount of moisture.
> 
> One that is not as thick say cedar sheets you could easily use you approach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah, kinda what i was thinking the OP was using. The cheaper thin trays I've always done the simple wipe down routine let air dry for a few then load up the tuppers! Your customs are definitely thicker and absolutely should suck up some humidity before install!

Lol, was gonna post a bit more informatively but, these damn frozen concoctions have me a bit tipsy haha...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

cvrle1 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all the folks south of the border.
> 
> About a month ago I started seasoning tupperdor with spanish cedar trays inside it. I used Boveda 84 and everything went well. After 2 weeks RH was at 84 and I left boveda for extra week. I took boveda pack out and left tupper alone. After 3 days, RH was still sitting at 84 even though there was no boveda in there any more (yes, hygros were calibrated properly using boveda pack before I started seasoning) I was under the impression that RH would start going down once boveda was removed, but that was not happening. Not knowing what to do, I opened up tupper and left it like that for 1/2 a day or so. Closed it again, and after about 6 hours it read around 70% Next day it stayed around 70 as well.
> 
> ...


It would take much longer to season at 65 vs the 84, it could be done but seasoning at a higher Rh lessens the time needed to bring the tray up on saturation.

I think the first time it was possible that the cigars were already high in Rh as well which could have been a reason for the Rh staying so high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Take it from somebody who's been using Tupper for about 10 years now... Tupperware is a sealed environment... It is not a regular wood humidor. I do not ever... repeat... ever try to season Cedar inside Tupperware. I use cedar sheets or leave cigars in the Cedar box but to moisten, dampen or any other type of seasoning is a recipe for failure. Cedar helps regulate relative humidity inside a tupperdor and if you put 65% bovedas inside you'll be fine in a day or two. It has become a habit for some to think that tupperadors work the same as a wood humidors...they are similar in as much as they store cigars in an environment that keeps a safe RH... but you don't drown them in excess relative humidity and expect them maintain 65%.... it doesn't work that way. My advice is a 2 step process of achieving proper relative humidity inside Tupperware... use cedar sheets or a cedar box that the cigars came in and put in a couple of 65% bovedas... and in a couple of days they will acclimate to their new environment and every week or so burp the top for a fresh air exchange and you're done. No need to reinvent the wheel and too many times I see those people who keep adding to the list of this process by circumventing the process and then thinking that they are making a better wheel or mouse trap... Keep it simple.


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

As usual, thanks everyone for all the help and info. I guess I did overthink this and made it more complicated than it should have been. Good to know for future. Appreciate the help once again


----------

